# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Indiana 7:00pm FSMW / WCIU / ESPN



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *A Season To Remember* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (46-34) (20-20 on road) @ Indian Pacers (43-38) (24-16 at home) 









Conseco Fieldhouse, Wednesday April 20th, 2005
Chicago @ Indiana 7:00pm FSMW / WCIU / ESPN*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Charleston-6'3-JOHNSON <> UCLA-6'7-MILLER <> Oak Hill-6'8-JACKSON <> Eau Claire-6'11-O'NEAL <> Clemson-6'11-DAVIS*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Oregon-6'4-JONES <> Miami-6'8-JONES <> Providence-6'10-CROSHERE <> Texas State-6'11-FOSTER*


*Season Series*







vs








90 @ 100
85 vs 71
100 vs 96
2-1

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*600/(800) points Jackpot*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls 96
Pacers 92


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Do we rest our starters for this game considering we clinched? What do you guys think?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Future said:


> Do we rest our starters for this game considering we clinched? What do you guys think?



My question exactly. Maybe limited minutes at best?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I say we get Funderburke a decent amount of minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I just want our guys to kick the Pacers *** this game.

Rest the starterts....why????

Thursday- Off
Friday- Off
Saturday- Off
Sunday- Gameday

We have 3 days rest for our guys, we only rest them if its a blow out. It wouldn't be fair to Philidalphia who is challenging for that 6th spot for us to fold up faster than a folding chair.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My guess is the starters play limited minutes. I'd say Chandler, Noc, Funderbunke, Thella, and Duhon see some good minutes but Hinrich and Gordon stay locked to the bench. I don't know why you play them at all. 

My lineup for tomorrow:

PG - Janerro Pargo
SG - Erik Piatkowski
SF - Adrian Griffin
PF - Laurence Funderburke
C - Jared Reiner

All 48 minutes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls 93

Pacers 88.

Bulls are not gonna just roll over on this one.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> Rest the starterts....why????


They just played 81 games + preseason.

I do think we'll see the starters, but I hope all for less than 30 minutes.

Let's see lots of Funderburke. Might as well shake off the rust.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Skiles lets Ben toy with the Pacers and play big minutes and get 35+ pts and stay fresh in the voters minds that haven't voted yet.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> They just played 81 games + preseason.
> 
> I do think we'll see the starters, but I hope all for less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Let's see lots of Funderburke. Might as well shake off the rust.


I feel the same way... I would like the starters to start, but have them play limited minutes. I wanna see what Funderburke has to offer.... I just don't want us to risk some kind of freak injury right when the playoffs are about to start. 

When Chandler fell on his ankle after he blocked Malik Rose tonight...I cringed.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It always seems like injuries happen when people "rest". I say go after the Pacer as if the results matter. After all, if we beat Miami, I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Indiana in the Eastern Finals.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we just need to smartly manage the starter's minutes, but i want to win this game.

full circle. last season last game was against the pacers and we lost.

this season it's also against the pacers and reggie's last reg. season game.

a win brings it all the way around. a win to close the regular season will be sweet. 

3 full days rest/preparation and no travel. 

they'll be chomping at the bit by sunday


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Come on guys, 48-34 is much more impressive then 47-35.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

There are guys banged up like Nocioni, I guess Kirk as well. I wouldnt play them more than 25 minutes.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

96










88


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Sixers really need the Bulls to win this one. We know your team just clinched home court for the first round, but might as well go for as many wins are you can right? I have faith in the young hobbled Bulls. I hope Ben Gordon pulls some fourth quarter heroics.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Isn't Anthony Johnson suspended for this game?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 97

Pacers 94

Ben with 28


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Isn't Anthony Johnson suspended for this game?


I think he was already out for that game against Magic (loss for Indy)

again - Indy not playing as good with JO back...


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Rest our players as much as we can. Obviously a win would be nice but we don't NEED a win. Besides, it is a good idea to get our bench and Funderburke some good playing time in an intense playoff type game (which Indy will be playing) thus getting them ready for when they start the playoffs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*85* 












*84* 


The Pacers have to re-integrate J7O, so they might not play their best ball for the whole 48 minutes.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 89

Pacers 85

I want to see Funderburke get around 25 mins.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> Bulls 89
> 
> Pacers 85
> 
> I want to see Funderburke get around 25 mins.



I want to see Reiner and Funderburke man the post together.
At last.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

I say you forfit the game therefore insuring the Pacers win so they don't have to play the Pisons in the first round.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Battle of the sexual predator popstars:









Chicago's own R. Kelly

89










Gary, Indiana's favorite plastic surgery disaster

83


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I want to put it to the Pacers.
It's reggie miller night for goddsakes. Let's send him out with the L. Like we always have. Just one more disapointment for Reggie courtesy of the Chicago Bulls.

He'll take it and he'll like it.

Besides I hate detroit, and I want to throw the Pacers at them in the first round.

I think Skiles will coach this game to win, because that's how we roll here. That's "the right way".


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 94
Pacers 91


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Isn't it awesome to have other teams counting on us to play our best.

We have fans from teams whose boards earlier in the season were telling us that we weren't legit and that we weren't as good as we were playing that are here giving us support because they need us to win. (I'm not saying that those specific posters were giving us crap, but posters from their board were)

Yet here it is, the last game of the season, and the Bulls hold other teams playoff positioning in the palm of their hands, while their higher spot is already secured 

Sure is nice


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We'll lose. 94-81 

Reggie goes off and a standing O. We never look good on national television.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think if Tyson's at all favoring that ankle, he should sit this one out. I would say we should rest our main guys and just play our scrubs, but most of our scrubs play big minutes most of the time anyway. That being said:

Start the same lineup as usual, but don't play Kirk, Ben, Tyson, Noch, AD and Othella more than 25 minutes.

F.U.N.derburke should play at least 30 minutes so he can learn some of the plays and get back into some sort of groove.

Reiner should also play 30, just because I want a reason to watch.

Pargo might play all 48 and score 100. I'm barely joking.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Reiner with the Triple Double tonight. 10pts 11rbds 10to. He'd go for the rare quadruple-double if they allowed 10 fouls in a game.

Hard to know if Skiles is going to continue to play for the win (starters play heavy minutes) or if he's going to go ahead and rest 'em and let Reiner, Funderburke, Griffin, Pargo, Pike do their thing. I'm leaning more towards getting the win. Skiles is going to see thrusday thru saturday as plenty of time to rest and prepare. Also, with no travel to DC on Saturday, that's just an extra day in his book.

Bulls in another close one

93-90


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson is sitting out tonight (smart) and frank williams will be "activated" for one game only.


hey, can you say FIVE GUARD LINEUP!!?? ( :wink: scott!)


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/chandler_il_050420.html




> The Chicago Bulls announced they have placed forward/center Tyson Chandler on the Injured List (for tonight’s game only) with a sprained left ankle and activated guard Frank Williams (left groin strain).
> 
> Chandler injured his ankle in last night’s win against New York. He will return in time for the playoffs and will be included on the Bulls’ 12-man active roster.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who are those *****es singing the anthem? :banana: :banana:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what pathetic players introduction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!the worst in awhile i've heard :curse:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL They have the worst entrace/introduction themes ever!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Starting Lineups* 

PG- Chris Duhon (golf clap)
SG- Kirk Hinrich (cheers)
SF- Andres Nocioni (boo)
PF-Antonio Davis (crowd applause)
C- Otehlla Harrington (quiet)

vs.

PG-Anthony Johnson
SG-Reggie Miller
SF-Stephen Jackson
PF-Jermaine O'neal
C- Dale Davis


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank god we have Kirk on Reggie tonight because I want him SHUT DOWN! LETS DRIVE THE PACERS TO THE 7TH SEED!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls 85
Pacers 92


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-The ref gives the ball to Reggie Miller and he dribbles the ball around like a doofus.

-Bulls win the jumpball.

-Harrington misses downlow, but Nocioni boxes out and gets the offensive rebound and puts it back in off the glass with EASE.

-Jermaine O'neal with a nice post move but misses the fall awy, Dale Davis rebounds, Reggie MIller misses a jump shot, offensive rebound, JO airball, Duhon rebounds.

-Kirk makes a bad pass, and Jackson steals.

-Reggie Miller puts in the layup.

-Othella Harrington misses in the post and rebounds, Kirk nails a 3.

5-2 CHI

-A nice pass to Dale Davis who dunks the ball.

5-4 CHI

-Duhon gets called for double dribble.

9:44


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I bet the refs will control this game and totally screw the bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez. you guys are pretty harsh with the intros


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Reggie Miller makes a jumpshot in Hinrich's face.

-Kirk misses a three, and the ball slips out of Othellas hands like his hands were greased out to JO.

-Anthony Johnson runs in like a rhino, but for some weird reason the ref calls it a blocking foul.

6-5 IND

8:55


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> geez. you guys are pretty harsh with the intros


They were about as bad as Latroy closing with a 1 run lead


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Com eon Bulls!

Do you think you're going to rest your starters this game? Or will all your players be playing hard?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Anthony Johnson misses the first free throw off the front of the rim. What the heck was that Johnson, horrible miss.

-Bricks the 2nd, doing a little Jamal impression.

-Othella passes out of the post who shoots the ball within the 3-pt line for 2.

7-6 CHI

-Miller misses, Othella rebounds.

-Antonio Davis went down to Argentina with Nocioni and gets called for the travel.

-Jackson AIRBALL!!!

-Nocioni miss, rebounds his own shot.

-Kirk nails it from the top of the key.

9-6 CHI

7:33


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

We lead the league in turnovers. I often forget that... given all "the right way" talk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Reggie Miller is called for a foul, the fans start booing.

-Kirk is bumped by Dale Davis and Davis is called for the blocking foul.

-Kirk misses bad off the back/side of the rim.

-Dale Davis gets blocked by Antonio Davis on Davis' missed dunk.

-WE miss, Johnson rebounds.

-Foul on us.

9-6 CHI 6:21


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> geez. you guys are pretty harsh with the intros


yeah. i didn't think it was so bad.

i thought it was cool to have the arena full of reggie cards and t-shirts before they introduced him. 

hey, have the bulls done anything "official" to acknowledge scottie's retirement?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ha Ha - offensive on Miller.

Kirk ain't backing of on his last reg season game :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Ron Artest sitting on the Pacers bench!!!

-Foul on Bulls again, Duhon.

-Nocioni gets the foul call.

Refs are bsing this game.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> yeah. i didn't think it was so bad.
> 
> i thought it was cool to have the arena full of reggie cards and t-shirts before they introduced him.
> 
> hey, have the bulls done anything "official" to acknowledge scottie's retirement?


We gave Scottie a nice press confrence :raised_ey 

Maybe we also retired his number?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone take over say the rest of the 1st Q, I got to go eat some pizza. thanks


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

bullet said:


> Ha Ha - offensive on Miller.
> 
> Kirk ain't backing of on his last reg season game :biggrin:


Good because we are the Chicago Bulls and we shouldnt like Miller or the Pacers. 
(I do respect Miller though)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Gordon needs to stop dribbling to the damn corner. Didn't he learn this in freakin grade school ball? If you dribble to the corner you are just putting yourself in a position where you will be trapped.... you should take it out onto the top of the key....c'mon now buddy..gosh!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls with 5 turnovers already


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

plays like that, just make you wonder if Ben Gordon can ever be a lead guard. And make you wonder how in the heck people can be comfortable trading Kirk


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> plays like that, just make you wonder if Ben Gordon can ever be a lead guard. And make you wonder how in the heck people can be comfortable trading Kirk


Do you think Kirk is a point guard?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Do you think Kirk is a point guard?



no,no he is a center :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nift move by Gordon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> no,no he is a center :biggrin:


As long as he's not a sheep he'll be safe! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Greg Anthony called Hinrich one of the best combo guards in the league during the pregame.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon heating up.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon going to the hoop; layup and 1! Hits the ft, 23-14. 1:48 left in the quarter.

Pacers come back with a quick missed J.

Gordon hits another 3 and he's heating up.

20 second timeout Pacers.

Bulls up 26-14. 1:19 left.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What the hell is going on here?

Gordon lighting it up in the 1st quarter?

This makes no sense.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

What a move by Ben , and another 3 to follow.

Very important Ben finds and keeps his shot for playoffs.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

That half reverse layup by Gordon off Pargo's feed on the break was a jawdropper


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If you guys are watching WCIU, Red Kerr just called Ben, Bench Gordon. Then he cracked another one : "it's better to be bench gordon than a has_ben_ "

Oh you kill me Red.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I think Greg Anthony called Hinrich one of the best combo guards in the league during the pregame.


yes. yes, he did.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Fred Jones to Croshere. Of a Bull defender, out of bounds. Eddy Gill into Fred Jones. He makes a lean in move; fouled in the act of shooting by Reiner. Hits both at the line. Chi 26-15.

Pargo the other way to Gordon on the weave. Wild airball. Thunder-burke with the put back. His first 2 as a bull. 28-16.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Funderburke with his 1st 2 points as a Bull!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crosjere misses a long J.

Gordon holding the ball for the last shot. Cross over and misses a long junper. 

Quarter breaks with the Bulls up 12.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lawrence Funderburke proving the critics wrong. He is the Finals MVP!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,anyone??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cleveland is all over Toronto but NJ is coming back. 64-61 Celts.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Whoever is on the pa is really annoying


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great Pistons/NBA ad on ESPN.

Said that the Pistons play "the right way" and that they want to prove they have the "Heart of a Champion."

I love it.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol Check Out The Lineup 

Griff 
Pargo 
Gordon 
Funderburke
Reiner


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh no. Reiner touched Funderburke. Where's that spray?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

There is a lack of chemistry between Funderburke and REINER so far. Could spell trouble in the locker room.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Great Pistons/NBA ad on ESPN.
> 
> Said that the Pistons play "the right way" and that they want to prove they have the "Heart of a Champion."
> 
> I love it.


Did they mention the cut of their jibs?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Cleveland is all over Toronto but NJ is coming back. 64-61 Celts.



Its a real shame if the Cavs don't get in at this point.

Lebron with 1 rebound shy of a triple double in the first half.

Now has 23,12 and 12 mid way through the third!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Eddie Gill misses a three, Pacers rebound. Fred Jones gets teh ball knocked loose on the drive.

-Pargo misses a jumpshot.

-James Jones makes a jumpshot.

28-18 CHI

-Funderburke AIRBALLS, still better than Reiner.

-Jones misses a 3. Funderburke grabs the rebound and Reiner tries to steal it and knocks it off Funderburke.

-Croshure misses, Reiner almost loses the rebound again.

-Reiner misses a 18 foot jumpshot, wtf was he doing taking that.

-Fred Jones goes for a dunk but it gets knocked away.

-Pargo with a sweet no look pass to Funderburke and he is fouled.

29-18 9:41


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol Lol Lol Lol 
-ben 
+pike

Its The 2003-2004 Bulls!
and were still kicking butt


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pacers begin the quarter with the Ball. Gill for three. Pacers grab the rebound but fred Jones turnsthe ball over. 

Pargo with the quick look coming the other way. Miss.

James Jones sinks a jumper at the top of the key. 28-18 Chi.

Pargo Gordon 2 man game. In the post to Funderburke. Wild miss.

Jones misses a 3 try. Rebound bounces of Funderburkes shoulder out of bounds. Ug.

Croshere another missed 3. Hes 0-6 from the field.

Pargo. P and R with Noc who misses a long corner J.

Fred Jones drives by Reiner, but he slaps the ball away on a quick recover.

Pargo running the other direction gets fouled. Gordon checks out for Piatkowski.

Pargo with a jumper at the top of the key. Lets hope hes heating up. Bulls equal largest lead: 30-18.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Its all you Sloth!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Jannero Pargo makes a jumpshot for the Bulls.

-James Jones airballs to the right of the rim.

30-18 9:12 CHI


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Reggie Miller back in the game.

-Jannero Pargo makes another jumpshot.

[Delay of game on the Bulls]

-Pacers dribble it to the front court and calls a timeout.

32-18 CHI 8:51 left in the 2nd.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> oh no. Reiner touched Funderburke. Where's that spray?



I can't explain how happy I am that Pax signed Funderburke. His decision made all these comments possible.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NJ winning by 4 now. Good, we won't see Lebron in the playoffs, and the Nets imo are a better fit to knock out the Heat. Did Toronto just fold it up and called quits on the season tonight, they are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

btw,Game 2 is on wendsday


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Wait so Reggie is allowed to kick opposing players??? And then its a foul on the other team???


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 straight scores by Pargo the same way...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sloth said:


> NJ winning by 4 now. Good, we won't see Lebron in the playoffs, and the Nets imo are a better fit to knock out the Heat. Did Toronto just fold it up and called quits on the season tonight, they are getting their asses kicked.


The nets may have a better chance but no way in hell they they knock the heat out in my opinion. Why would toronto play hard they are going home, they are just planning out their vacation.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Miller misses the shot but the refs bail him out of it. You could say if he was playing Monopoly you could say he has the "get out of jail" card.

-Miller makes both free throws.

-Funderburke airballs the ball.

-Whiteguy misses the shot. Stephen Jackson drives in and scores.

32-22.

-Jannero Pargo scores again.

-Reggie Miller misses a three.

-Piatowski gets knocked to the floor.

34-22 CHI 7:14 in the 2nd


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

qwerty said:


> The nets may have a better chance but no way in hell they they knock the heat out in my opinion. Why would toronto play hard they are going home, they are just planning out their vacation.


Both the Nets and the Cavs are fighting for who gets to lose to the heat. Its better to lose for both teams to lose and get a lottery pick.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Tidy Lar so far nothing but air.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Piatowski has the first one bounce on the back of the rim, on to the front and in. Misses the 2nd.

-Reiner fouls Dale Davis. 

-Dale Davis puts in the first free throw. Misses the 2nd, and gets his rebound.

-Miller loses the ball.

-Pollard grabs Duhon and is called for the foul.

35-23 6:35


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Someone needs to make the Antonio Davis is not good and overpaid club.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Pollard steals it.

-Johnson makes the jumpshot.

-Bulls dribble up to half court and call a timeout.

35-25 CHI 6:06 left in the 2nd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When is ESPN going to show a Bulls playoff commercial, they showed the Pistons, and the Pistons games are on TNT, so why not show the Bulls some love? Bulls will also be on TNT for the playoffs.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Nets pulling away 79-68; 11:29 left in the forth.

Edit: jared reiner. you can't stop him. you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> When is ESPN going to show a Bulls playoff commercial, they showed the Pistons, and the Pistons games are on TNT, so why not show the Bulls some love? Bulls will also be on TNT for the playoffs.


We wont get respect or love till we win a playoffs series.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Reiner makes a turnaround shot out of the post.

37-25 CHI

-Jermaine O'neal drives and is fouled.

-JO Splits a pair at the line.

-Othella Harrington scores in the post.

-O steals the ball.

-Duhon misses the three.

-JO scores off the glass in the post.

-Kirk Hinrich is fouled.

39-28 CHI 4:28 left in the 2nd


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pacer's are playing physical D. This is a good prep game for the playoffs. It appears the refs are going to let more go in the post season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Harrington miss, Miller rebounds.

-Dale Davis misses Harrington rebounds.

-Duhon misses, rebounds, flips it to Harrington who puts it in.

CHI 41028.

-JO misses, Dale Davis tips it in.

41-30 CHI

-Kirk to AD but AD misses, last time AD made a jumpshot a TREX was guarding him.

-Jackson makes a jumpshot

-Harrington is fouled by Dale Davis.

41-32 CHI 2:47 in the 2nd

[TV Timeout]


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> Wait so Reggie is allowed to kick opposing players??? And then its a foul on the other team???


It has been that way for the past 18 years Reggie has played :biggrin: no joke


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

It is apparent that Stephen Jackson might be a mismatch for Hinrich. Just maybe:0


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Maestro said:


> It has been that way for the past 18 years Reggie has played :biggrin: no joke


All i remember of Reggie was when he did that bow crap and then the next game pippen did the same thing


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Othella bounces in the first free throw. Misses the 2nd.

-Jackson misses, Bulls fight over the rebound and lose it. Johnson miss, Davis tips it in.

42-34 CHI

-Othella makes a jump shot, he has 11 points.

-Kirk steals it, passes it to Gordon who misses. Foster rebounds.

-Johnson misses a shot, Kirk rebounds and throws it off a Pacers out of bounds.

44-34 1:08 2nd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Antonio Davis scores on the high low feed.

Jackson draws the foul while he drives in.

46-34 Bulls

-Jackson puts in the first freethrow. Makes the 2nd.

-Kirk misses bad but the Pacers knock it out.

46-36 32.6 2nd


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Interesting conversation between Snapper and Durham as to why Hinrich can't get to the line.

Snapper sez Hinrich needs to learn some more "tricks." He's not good at drawing fouls. Needs to grunt more.

Durham said that Hinrich is 92nd among guards in terms of getting to the line.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Kirk drives in and scores.

-Anthony Johnson makes a nice fall away.

48-38 CHI Halftime


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol @ Snap making that weird unnhhhh noise.

Hinrich does need to exaggerate contact to the basket. He does play it too straight. way too oldschool. Hopefully he learns the "tricks."


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> lol @ Snap making that weird unnhhhh noise.
> 
> Hinrich does need to exaggerate contact to the basket. He does play it too straight. way too oldschool. Hopefully he learns the "tricks."


LoL it may be that way because hes a 100% white


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bolts said:


> It is apparent that Stephen Jackson might be a mismatch for Hinrich. Just maybe:0


 I wish we had Deng........


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Interesting conversation between Snapper and Durham as to why Hinrich can't get to the line.
> 
> Snapper sez Hinrich needs to learn some more "tricks." He's not good at drawing fouls. Needs to grunt more.
> 
> Durham said that Hinrich is 92nd among guards in terms of getting to the line.


yeah. skiles has been harping on that stat too. snapper said kirk plays it "straight up".

..

he needs to learn how to sell it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

C'mon, bulls.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

unfair from Celtics coach,he's having out all the starters ans has in the second unit in this last critical minutes against nets,unfair for lebron too


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> unfair from Celtics coach,he's having out all the starters ans has in the second unit in this last critical minutes against nets,unfair for lebron too


unfair that the Raptors completely suck, unfair to Carter too.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> unfair from Celtics coach,he's having out all the starters ans has in the second unit in this last critical minutes against nets,unfair for lebron too


He did the exact same thing against LeBron just a day ago. 

And Doc Rivers gets paid to put his team in the best possible position to succeed. Playing his stars big mins. in a meaningless game would be stupid. I got no problems with what he's done the last 2 games.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Very impressed with the way we came out to play this game. Pacers still have much to play for(to avoid Detroit in the 1st round) while we don't. Its Reggie Miller night. Crowd's pumped and all signs point to Indiana pounding is.......but we're the one whose done that. Skiles is once again THE MAN for keeping this team focused.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nets are in.

lebron is out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nets in Cavs out. 76ers win, so this game is still important for the Pacers.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nets just clinched playoff birth


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Add about 50 pounds to Jim Durham and he looks like good 'ol JR from WWE.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

NJ male playoffs. Vince 37.

Cavs - lottery Bron 27 14 and 14


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Reggie goes out of control in the lane, but of course they call a blocking foul on Othella Harrington.

-Reggie puts in the first, and the 2nd.

-Offensive foul on Othella Harrington, the refs like picking on him eh?

-Reggie to JO who just slams it down.

[TIMEOUT]

48-42 CHI 11:16 3rd


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Add about 50 pounds to Jim Durham and he looks like good 'ol JR from WWE.


 lol. slobberknocker! Good God Almighty!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zambrano swings and misses 1-1 from a fastball from Suppan.

Zambrano bunt attempt. foul. 1-2

Cubs 2-0 over the Cardinals top of the 4th 1 out. 

Zambrano lays down a perfect bunt. Throw to second. not in time! Hollandsworth safe at second and Zambrano safe at first. Huge break for the Cubs.

Corey Patterson up. he's 0 for 2 tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JO is starting to abuse us. 48-44 Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Nocioni misses a corner 3.

-Jermaine O'neal makes a shot.

48-44 CHI

-Kirk misses.

-Anthony Johnson misses a 3, Noc rebounds.

-Harrington is fouled by Dale Davis.

Nocioni misses a 3, Johnson rebounds.

-Offensive foul on Reggie Miller.

48-44 9:28 3rd CHI


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Bulls are struggling with the intensity tuned up a notch. Lets see if they can weather this storm. This is Playoff basketball.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch. Kirk was hammered there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to the line. Jermaine just hammered him.

Hinrich's only a 79% FT shooter? EDIT :nm....

Technical on Reggie...uh oh.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Kirk drives and JO knocks him down hard. A thug move, it was just as hard as Noc. on Wade.

-Kirk misses the first and makes the 2nd.

49-44.

-Foul on Reggie MIller, and he gets a technical.

9:08 3rd

49-44


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Kirk makes the technical free throw.

-JO rips the ball from AD, Davis sucks.

-Foul on AD

8:39 

50-44 CHI


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Jermaine O'neal makes the little hook.

-Kirk throws it to O, who steps out of bounds. Reggie Miller is being a *****, and should get thrown out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

"Reggie's Last Regular Season Game: The Whiny Sniffling Baby Game"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> "Reggie's Last Regular Season Game: The Whiny Sniffling Baby Game"


So, pretty much like all the others then?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Harrington misses, JO rebounds.

-JO drives in, and misses, Dale Davis tips it in.

-AD misses, Jackson rebounds.

-Kirk gets a foul.

(Skiles put BG in)

50-48 7:12 CHI


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Bulls are absolutely folding. I'm so glad they're going to the playoffs this year -- even if nothing comes of it. This is the type of experience that they need.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tied.... 50-50


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Anthony Johnson ties the game up.

-Pargo misses, Johnson rebounds.

-Davis misses on the alleyoop, Reiner rebounds. Dale Davis fouls Reiner.

(Reiner looks a lot better tonight than the other night)

50 all 6:23 3rd


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reggie should be careful - he can be ejected on his night :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its good we're getting this kind of intense game exp before Sunday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Blocking foul on Stephen Jackson.

-Nocioni is blocked.

-JO misses Reiner rebounds.

-Pargo misses.

-Jones misses the three, JO rebounds. Puts it in and 1.

52-50 5:12 3rd IND


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we have Griffin, Nocioni, Reiner, Pargo, Gordon on the floor. This is true scrubbiness.

O'Neal gets the layup and the lead. and the harm...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. The Bulls are 0-8 since I came in here to check the boards, and now the PAcers have taken the lead.

Obviously, they lost their momentum when I got out of sight of my TV.

Bye.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I want the Bulls to win this... I hate seeing Indiana fans happy.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jannero Pargo owns the third quarter!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This can be Gordon's night if he wants it in the fourth.

I'm glad Reiner's getting abused. He needs the experience of guarding a tough PF in JO.

Pargo keeping us in the game.....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-JO swishes in the free throw.

53-50.

-Pargo nails a 3 and ties it up.

-O'neal misses, and scores on the recovery.

55-53 IND.

-Pargo drives and scores off the glass.

55 all

-Griffin fouls Jackson downlow.

55 All 4:05 3rd


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jeez Pargo... that was sweet.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think I should officially stop cheering for games the Sixers aren't involved in, I'm curse like.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

stone faced Dale Davis....man he's out of it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Pargo and Chapu score for us in the 3rd


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc for three.

Anthony Johnson answers...

Noc!!!!!!!! 60-58...wow resilient Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Stephen Jackson misses the first freethrow. Makes the 2nd.

56-55 IND

-Nocioni nails a 3.

58-56 CHI

-Anthony Johnson nets in the jumpshot.

58 All

-Pargo misses, Griffin rebounds, Nocioni puts in the jumpshot.

60-58 Bulls

[IND Timeout]

60-58 CHI 3:01 Bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Noc with 10. Hes really picked up his game with Deng going down. 

Durham: "We have the makings of a game now."


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Come on Griff! You make a nice move, but then you've gotta finish the layup.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls getting beat on the glass.....AGAIN

yet all i keep hearing them say is how the Pacers need to stop the Bulls from getting to the glass! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful layup by Noc!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Bulls steal.

-Grffin misses the layup.

-James Jones makes a jumpshot.

tie game

-Gordon misses a floater rebounds, its stolen.

[Eddie Gill back in the game]

-Jones misses.

-Pargo makes a fadeaway jumpshot.

62-60.

-Pacers miss, Foster rebounds. Pargo steals the ball, flips it to Nocioni behind him who puts in the layup.

64-60 CHi

1:00


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Reiner with the pressure on Jermaine in the corner. Yeah, hes a game playmaker.

Bulls made it through and still have the lead going into the forth. Thats all we could really ask from this young team; I didn't even expect this much.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Gill misses a 3, Noc misses the jumpshot.

-Reiner rebounds. Ben Gordon misses the jumpshot.

-Fred Jones misses shot.

64-60 CHI

End of 3rd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jared Reiner has looked much better in this game than the past few.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm alternating between ESPN and WCIU. 

Larrivee threw a softball to Red Kerr to analyze and he doesn't bite.

Wayne : Pargo is going to be a factor in that guard rotation in the playoffs, isn't he?
Kerr : yeah he will...........................................................................
Wayne : (resumes pbp)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How come Frankie isn't getting ANY burn?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice fadeaway by Pargo followed by a steal and nice assist to Nocioni!

Pargo with 14 pts 4 asts and 2 stls in 22 minutes


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT : Nomar seems to have a groin injury. He was carried off the field.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ESPN wants the Pacers to win this game so bad


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Jones gets a hand on Noc's missed shot.

-JO misses, rebounds, misses, we rebound.

-Pargo misses a three, Miller rebounds.

-Ben Gordon gets called for a foul because Miller hits Gordon in the face?

-Miller makes a little floater and flops like the baby he is, he's not a hall of famer in my book.

-Griffin misses, Noc rebounds, stripped, Grffin recovers and airballs.

64-62 CHI

10:13 4th


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What I would give to see Ben and Reggie trade 10 3's in the last minute.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> How come Frankie isn't getting ANY burn?



I guess they're certain that he won't be on the playoff roster, so why bother.

I'm not surprised that Frank doesn't play much, but I am a little surprised that he _never_ plays.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Reggie Miller is a little *****....such a lil baby.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is Gordons game to win. Bulls are still playing consistently good defense -- it's all going to hinge on them putting the ball in the hoop. I am having so much fun watching this game. It's like the old Bulls/Pacers battles with Miller pulling out his forth quarter A game. Its almost as if the glory days havent left.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

I Can't Take It Anymore Hearing This Crap About The Pacers Losing On The Glass. Hey #%*! The Pacers Are Winning The Rebound Battle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben bounces the ball off his thighs often.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Miller shoots it, and Pargo just jumps straight up, but the refs call a bull**** foul on Pargo.

-Reggie makes both free throws.

-Gordon gets stripped and it bounces off his leg out of bounds.

JO makes a shot, and is fouled on a damn continuation bs call.

66-64 IND


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JO wagging his finger......


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-O'neal puts in the free throw.

-Pargo misses, MIller rebounds.

-JO makes the sweeping hookshot.

69-64 IND

[TIMEOUT CHI]

8:50 4th


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

There is no way the officials are going to let Reggie lose his last home game. 

Not


gonna


happen


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wanna win this so we can see Reggie Miller and Jermaine O'Neal get raped at Detroit...lil babies....


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> JO wagging his finger......


Who was he doing that towards?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

How much do you wish Tyson were playing?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> JO wagging his finger......


I wish Chandler was playing so he can stuff that crap in his face.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> There is no way the officials are going to let Reggie lose his last home game.
> 
> Not
> 
> ...


And it shows. And it is one of the poorest examples or professional officiating I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> -Miller shoots it, and Pargo just jumps straight up, but the refs call a bull**** foul on Pargo.
> 
> -Reggie makes both free throws.
> 
> ...


I don't normally buy into the whole league conspiracy stuff, but it couldn't be more clear that the refs have been told in no uncertain terms that they're not to do anything that might help the Bulls escape with a win tonight. That continuation was absolutely preposterous.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> How much do you wish Tyson were playing?


This is a blow out if we had Tyson, Indiana wouldn't be anywhere in the same hemisphere as us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If I was Skiles I would put in my starters after JO pulls that ****... you are playing against our 2nd stringers u moron... don't get cocky.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

oh i want gordon to ruin miller night. ruin it. get hot. ruin it. i want to win this game as much as any game in the post championship era.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Peyton thinks Reggie plays "the right way" as well.
NBA marketing thinks Detroit plays "the right way."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo is playin stupid as hell now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we're 0-11 at the 4th!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is good for us. even if we lose, we need our backups to get some play in a playoff like atmosphere. full house against good players like Reggie, SJax and JO.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Ya lets go starters and shove this gave right up their cocky ***!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LMAO, Peyton Manning said Reggie shows everything right about pro sports. Whining is all that is right these days.

-Pargo throws the ball away.

-Some scrub scores.

-Griffin airballs.

-Reggie misses.

-Othella misses a jumpshot.

-Miller misses, Davis' tip no good.

71-64 IND


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> How much do you wish Tyson were playing?



very


bulls yet to score in the 4th.

:sour:

c'mon!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If Tyson is in, he clears all the boards and protects our basket.

Hinrich and O in.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh . . . totally disagree with bringing back Hinrich here. This game is meaningless.

On the other hand, if someone came out of the crowd with a crowbar and forcibly pried the ball out of Jannero B. Free's hands, that'd be fine with me.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson. what a punk!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Othella scores downlow.
71-66

-Shotclock violation because Reggie MIller makes a stupid pass.

-Gordon gets fouled on the drive, and the thugs are trying to mess with Gordon.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LMFAO . . . someone on Indiana lands a series of combinations on Ben's dome, no tech or flagrant.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Gordon airballs.

-A foul on Pike.

71-66 5:53 IND 4th


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nm. replay shows he was swiping the ball....who cares.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice to see O stickin up for his teammate... win this ****.... send Indiana home.... punks.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh . . . totally disagree with bringing back Hinrich here. This game is meaningless.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone came out of the crowd with a crowbar and forcibly pried the ball out of *Jannero B. Free's* hands, that'd be fine with me.



+ reputation. :laugh:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I think Hinrich is in because Skiles doesnt want to lay down for anyone


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

F this . . . I hope Ben comes back and rips up the script and tears the Pacers a new one. What a bunch of dainty pole-smokers.

ESPN didn't show a replay of the Gordon foul . . . in real time, it looked he was getting beaten about the head and shoulders.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was their first 3? wow.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't care if we win, I just want to see one of the scrubs (Reiner) take a very hard foul on Regina, a little payback for the Gordon attack.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Johnson makes a 3.

-Funderburke is fouled by O'neal.

(Funderburke should start a fight with O'neal and get O'neal suspended)

-Funman makes 1 at the line.

-JO fouled.

74-67 5:10 4th IND


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> F this . . . I hope Ben comes back and rips up the script and tears the Pacers a new one. What a bunch of dainty pole-smokers.
> 
> ESPN didn't show a replay of the Gordon foul . . . in real time, it looked he was getting beaten about the head and shoulders.


It's OK, I'm taping the game, just got home from work when it was 60-60.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on skiles....this team can be dangerous with their team getting healty, lets win this and feed them to detroit


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I have to say I'm pretty impressed with Funderburke's mobility and conditioning, considering his age and the fact that he hasn't been doing anything the last year other than sitting around and waiting for Armageddon.

This game has degenerated into a series of pro-wrestling style shooting fouls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice attack by Funderburke


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-O'neal makes the first freethrow, and the 2nd.

-Thunderburke is fouled while driving.

-Makes the first, and the 2nd.

7 pt game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Piatowski steals and makes it a 5 point game.

[Timeout INDIANA]

76-71 IND 4:30 4th


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, the Pacers have finally pissed off the wrong man -- Eric Piatkowski.

B.O.H.I.C.A., Pacers, B.O.H.I.C.A.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Funder!

Funder!

Funderburke!

Roar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

ok, nm.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Pike* with the D? 

It would just be awesome if somehow Pargo, Pike, Griff, Reiner and LFun beat the Pacers down the stretch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I should've known Stern and Co. would do everything to avoid a Pacers-Pistons series. The officiating in this game has been pretty bad. Huge FT differential. Reggie throwing a fit after every call w/o getting penalized. We haven't helped matters either by playing mostly 3rd stringers in the 2nd half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thundersticks night Game A Sunday. I won't be smacking those dumb things. (maybe)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I have to say I'm pretty impressed with Funderburke's mobility and conditioning, considering his age and the fact that he hasn't been doing anything the last year other than sitting around and waiting for Armageddon.
> 
> This game has degenerated into a series of pro-wrestling style shooting fouls.


I was just thinking the same thing, nice post.

Of course, having not played in almost 2 years, he should be fresh (and we all know he's clean).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Anthony Johnson miss, Foster saves it, saves it again, we get it, Funderburke puts it in.

76-73


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pike to FUNDERCLAP!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike with the hustle!!! to Funderburke!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls storming back baby.

Funderburke, hooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

btw, our two OLD big men(AD and O) seriously need to wake-up. We aren't gonna last long against the Wizards if those 2 continue to be non-factors like they've been recently.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Don't call it a come back. . .

Funderburke. You can't stop him. You can only hope to contain him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JO misses we rebound.

Pargo makes a jumpshot.

76-75


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Come on! I want 48, dammit!

Jannero B. Free! Whoot!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good D!

Nice pass by Pike letting the big man Funderburke finish!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Why n o Gordon now?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Miller misses, Pike rebounds.

-Funderburke miss, we rebound.

-Funderburke off the pick and roll, blocking foul on JO.

77-76 CHI


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG :laugh:

I LOVE THIS TEAM  :banana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

LFun and Pargo.

Funder and Lightning.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I think my jib just broke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG this lineup has to be the worst in history.

Funderburke, Pargo, Reiner, Griffin, Pike..... it's working though 10-0 run by the Bulls..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Funderburke misses the freethrow.

-Jackson makes a shot.

78-77 IND


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo!!! again!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Pargo makes a shot.

79-78 CHI


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggoooooooooooooooo! 17 for ben pargo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Anthony Johnson makes a shot.

80-79 Pacers


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, Bulls not playing D.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Trade Eddy.

Trade Tyson.

Trade Kirk.

Trade Ben.

Trade Andres.

Trade Luol.

Evidently, we don't need ANY of them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo with season high 17

:rock:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Funderburke nearly throws it away, Griffin misses the jumpshot.

Johnson makes a 3.

83-79 IND


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I think my jib just broke.


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

fans chanting reggie. oh, i would love to disapoint.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

welll Anthony Johnson is having a great game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles better put Gordon back in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Adrian Griffin is garbage... Pargo was wide open on the perimeter and AG shot it.... scrub


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Indiana is so excited.....

They are hardly beating 4 backups and duhon


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting paid for doing nothing but hurting a team - Adrian Griffin.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Way to go Pacers, whoop it up, you freaking aholes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> LFun and Pargo.
> 
> Funder and Lightning.



:laugh: hilarious!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Getting paid for doing nothing but hurting a team - Adrian Griffin.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


See the sig.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> OMG this lineup has to be the worst in history.
> 
> Funderburke, Pargo, Reiner, Griffin, Pike..... it's working though 10-0 run by the Bulls..


LOL, yeah I wrote down what I thought would be our worst possible lineup, and they almost pulled it out.

Well, down 4 under a minute, I don't expect them to pull it out anyway.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers are in a no win situation. If you lose, you lost to scrubs. If you win, you won over scrubs.

Pike creating off the dribble is the strangest thing.....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Johnson knocks it out of bounds.

-Piatowski brutally raped by JO, he's going to the line.

-Pike makes both freethrows.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Breaking news -- I have a new least favorite player in the NBA. It's Anthony Johnson.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Indiana calls a timeout


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

I hate Reggie Miller


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> -Pike makes both freethrows.


Whatever network you're watching this on, you are seeing it at least a minute faster than I am in New York. Interesting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our scrubs play wikked hard.
It would be hilarious to steal this game. It's hilarious enough to watch Indiana squirm.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If we win this, I will crap my pants.....


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

what hustle by pargo!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Good hustle by the Bulls knocking it out, 4 seconds on shotclock for Pacers.

Indinana calls a timeout.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pargo -- you could have let that go. Just let it go out of bounds .


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, Griffin is a fantastic defender. They just need to tell him not to shoot the ball unless he's right under the hoop and no other defender is in his halfcourt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get the rebound, not give up an off reb.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bad move by Pargo. He makes a fruitless effort to save a ball that hit off of Reggie's foot and gives the Pacers 4 seconds to make a shot attempt.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

so we can put Gordon in and win, or not put him in and probably, well, _you know...._


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Gotta love NBA officiating, even though he didn't need to save it, he did.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

We have to find some way to keep Pargo next year.

He's become quite good.

We're going to need him in the playoffs this year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, and they get the off reb.

We foul them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No Tyson to grab the board.....oh well.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

get off our damn bench reggie


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, Pargo's mental lapse plus a poor rebounding effort may cost us the game here.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lucky A-holes.

If we get rebound, we call TO....set up something for Ben.....and we win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Jackson puts in the first, makes teh 2nd.

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bleh, we won't win cuz of Pargo's *******.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I want to see some Craig Ehlo action. Someone needs to hit the three and draw a foul.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Miller misses the jumper...but the Bulls fail to get the rebound. Forced to foul Stephen Jackson with 4 seconds to go...hits both, putting Indiana up 4...

game over (oh well)


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if Gordon was in for Pargo we would have won this game....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Get a ****ing rebound!

****ing horrible.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Reggie can take pride in the fact that he had to struggle to beat a team of scrubs with the refs assistance.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Ha we showed how bad the Pacers were tonight

5 Pacer starters vs The worst lineup the Bulls could make


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh well, at least Reggie's last shot was met with a resounding *CLANK!* :clap:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Pargo -- you could have let that go. Just let it go out of bounds .


Those plays can be tough sometimes . . . although right in front of the Bulls bench, you have to assume people were yelling at him not to.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

At least our scrubs played hard... Adrian Griffin is worst than a scrub. I can't even think of a word to describe his crap play.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HookEmHorns said:


> get off our damn bench reggie



Yea, but it kinda humors me him crying he missed the shot-- I 've never seen Reggie that anxious in my life, it's probably why he missed...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Reiner is clutch and makes the shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG So close!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> if Gordon was in for Pargo we would have won this game....


It's just not worth the risk.

REINER.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Pargo steals it but misses at the buzzer.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Did you see Reiners jumper!? Wow, put him on the playoff roster!!!

And if Pargo nailed that shot, I would've crapped my pants!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW- 

Could you imagine if Pargo would have just hit that!?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, what a finish.

It's amazing that you can damn near beat a playoff team on the road with your worst possible players when you play

*The Right Way*


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

In Pargo's defense, he probably didn't know whether the ball was going out of bounds off of himself or Miller. 

Reiner hits jumper to make it 85-85...Pike steals the inbounds pass, ball goes to Pargo...but his shot at the buzzer hits the back rim and bounces away!!!

Oh, s***


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That was one of the weirdest games I've ever seen.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great LOSS!  :banana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That was a good game considering the Bulls were playing their third string most of the fourth quarter.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> WOW-
> 
> Could you imagine if Pargo would have just hit that!?


If we took it into ot the entire Pacers team should just quit.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You would have had 20,000 collectively disappointed people....

OOOh that would have been so sweet but I'm not upset at all....I can't believe Indiana almost blew this game..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

hmmmm,


Reiner>> Funderburke

Seriously- I think we've been giving the poor kid a real hard time all year when maybe he didn't deserve it, I can see potential in the kid


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> That was one of the weirdest games I've ever seen.


 Agreed; just bizarre.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

girlygirl said:


> In Pargo's defense, he probably didn't know whether the ball was going out of bounds off of himself or Miller.
> 
> Reiner hits jumper to make it 85-85...Pike steals the inbounds pass, ball goes to Pargo...but his shot at the buzzer hits the back rim and bounces away!!!
> 
> Oh, s***


It wasn't Pargo's fault, he made the save. The refs just blew the call, no surprise in the NBA.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What the hell is Cheryl Miller doing running up to Reggie during his interview and stroking his head.

Jeez. Creepy.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHAT!? There not showing the Reggie retirement cerimony!? But thats the only reason I tuned in, oh darnit!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I still have no doubt that we will beat the Whiz, but maybe we WOULD have been better off with Indy, if this is the best they have?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I gotta call my cable company. You guys are seriously seeing stuff 90 seconds before I do. I don't feel like I just saw a live sporting event.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon would have nailed that shot to bring it into OT.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pacers dodged the pargo bullet tonight

:wink:

*47-35*


that. is. just. amazing.

onto the playoffs!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> 
> Reiner>> Funderburke
> ...


you can see potential? i think you had a little too much 4/20 fun


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Gordon would have nailed that shot to bring it into OT.


Gordon 3-9 shooting

Pargo 8-14 shooting

Without Jannero B Free, that last shot would have meant absolutely nothing.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> you can see potential? i think you had a little too much 4/20 fun



:biggrin: 

Not lieing here, when I read that people say they actually laugh at things they read on here I didn't believe them, but I seriously just laughed at that right there.

Oh, and that one time on the EBB forum where the guy said

"I just comed on my keyboard"

Priceless


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> What the hell is Cheryl Miller doing running up to Reggie during his interview and stroking his head.
> 
> Jeez. Creepy.


They were the original gross-out brother-sister duo. Long before those Jolie kids burst on the scene.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Gordon 3-9 shooting
> 
> Pargo 8-14 shooting
> 
> Without Jannero B Free, that last shot would have meant absolutely nothing.


That doesnt mean Gordon couldn't have replaced him with a couple minutes to go


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Give Funderburke some leeway. How long does it take to get used to new offensive sets? At least the Bulls are no longer running the triangle.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> pacers dodged the pargo bullet tonight
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


Unreal. Outrageous. Ridiculous. Christmas in April.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Our bench really did make a strong statement tonight that basically showed every playoff team how deep we are.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Give Funderburke some leeway. How long does it take to get used to new offensive sets? At least the Bulls are no longer running the triangle.



But two out of his first three shots were air balls....


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Gordon 3-9 shooting
> 
> Pargo 8-14 shooting
> 
> Without Jannero B Free, that last shot would have meant absolutely nothing.


Is Gordon expendable now? We need a big SG to guard big pg's (though we lead the leaque in defensive FG%), what can we get for Gordon?

Please, no more hate from the Piatkowski lovers, please (or the Corie Blount haters for that matter). I want a serious discussion


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Is Gordon expendable now? We need a big SG to guard big pg's (though we lead the leaque in defensive FG%), what can we get for Gordon?
> 
> Please, no more hate from the Piatkowski lovers, please (or the Corie Blount haters for that matter). I want a serious discussion



*NO!!* 

Gordon is the MOST UN-Expendable player on this team!

What does this kid have to do? As a rookie he single handedly won you 5+ games.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I think some people don't understand sarcasm, or what a meaningless game is...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> *NO!!*
> 
> Gordon is the MOST UN-Expendable player on this team!
> 
> What does this kid have to do? As a rookie he single handedly won you 5+ games.


for the color blind


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I think some people don't understand sarcasm, or what a meaningless game is...



is the sarcasm comment meant at me? i find it hard for some reason to figure out whether someone is sarcastic in reading, sorry.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> for the color blind



I don't understand.

You people are making me feel stupid:raised_ey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You people are making me feel stupid:raised_ey



slim was being sarcastic

it's his thang


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You people are making me feel stupid:raised_ey


It's the best pic I found in 5 seconds of googling. Don't feel stupid.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its a shame it wasn't played in Chicago. Then the crowd could have chanted "Cheryl".


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Agreed; just bizarre.


We learned a lot in this game, I think.

1. Reiner can make a jumper. Did you see that last shot he took? He silenced everyone there, because people were confused as to who that guy was. The commentators even got quiet. They were like, yes, the Bulls have the ball... uhm, okay.. someone just scored, I think. I love it.

It was actually a very decent jumper too, he looked like he takes four or five a game. Very Chris Webber-esque: high, stiff release with hesitation but nice follow-through. Obviously, we shouldn't start running plays for the guy, but if he's logging his 6-7 minutes off the bench and picks up the ball on a broken play, we don't have to wince because though the resemblance is almost there, he is actually not Dalibor Bagaric.


















2. Funderburke cannot defend Jermaine O'Neal. This is a big problem. I don't know that he'll be much more than another Othella Harrington out there, except with a little less offensive ability (he did find the hoop on that one layup but still).

This was my main focus when we were looking at guys to pick up. Who could guard Jermaine? 

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2141022&postcount=3

I honestly don't think Funderburke was the right choice. But since we have such a team-oriented game, maybe we can still hold to the "chemistry is more important than talent".

3. Jannero Pargo has got serious skills. We've seen this from him before, but he's got the confidence to take big shots. He's quick, too, and can handle the ball. The guy is going to stay in the league for quite a little while, maybe even with the Bulls. His shot is a little bit flat, but he's got a crazy quick release and he's got that scorers kind of feeling. I don't know about his defense, but he can get it done.

4. Eric Piatkowski is a heady player that likes to take advantage of the fact that he's a deadly shooter to drive in. He had that nice steal for a layup too. Not quite as one-dimensional as I thought. He's got some serious size too. If he were younger and a little more athletic defensively, I'd say that HE'S the big 2 guard we've been wanting.

I'm really, really, really excited for the playoffs.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Interesting conversation between Snapper and Durham as to why Hinrich can't get to the line.
> 
> Snapper sez Hinrich needs to learn some more "tricks." He's not good at drawing fouls. Needs to grunt more.
> 
> Durham said that Hinrich is 92nd among guards in terms of getting to the line.


I liked the conversation too; however, they said Hinrich was good at getting to the basket all season. I just laughed when they made that comment.

I know the Bulls have only been followed for the last 25% of the season, but this last stretch of 15-20 games is the first time Hinrich has tried to consistently get to the hoop. Now that he seen some success at this, look for him to continue to improve his ability at drawing the foul. Once he starts drawing some fouls and improves on his finishing ability, his FG% will go up.

Don't back down Kirk, and use your new weapon in the playoffs. We will need it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> What the hell is Cheryl Miller doing running up to Reggie during his interview and stroking his head.
> 
> Jeez. Creepy.


 Cheryl was all over Reggie, rubbing his stomach when Reggie spoke to the crowd. heebie


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Cheryl was all over Reggie, rubbing his stomach when Reggie spoke to the crowd. heebie


Actually she was being supportive while he was crying. And before you all start ragging on him for crying he's only going to retire once unlike someone else I can think of.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

grace said:


> Actually she was being supportive while he was crying. And before you all start ragging on him for crying he's only going to retire once unlike someone else I can think of.


He's been crying to the refs for year, whats new?


----------

